# Favorite



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

I see that folks are posting shots other than tank shots here. This one is a favorite I took of a Cedar Waxwing out on a limb from last Fall. I love these birds, always happy to find them on hikes.










Nikon D5100 with a Nikkor 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G

1/500 sec.
ƒ/5.6
ISO 200
300 mm


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow! That's an amazing capture. Great shot!

Whiskey


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

I like this one. Nice Shot!


----------

